

Adobe Will Contribute To Google’s Blink Browser Engine - rmason
http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/15/adobe-will-contribute-to-googles-blink-browser-engine-believes-it-will-strengthen-an-already-healthy-browser-competition/

======
patrickskim
NOOOOO they'll ruin everything with their proprietary software with $799 price
tags.

------
lawnchair_larry
Sorry to hear that.

